# Can't sync new iPad with iPhone 8 (Messages only)



## PE_Mac (Oct 18, 2010)

I can’t figure out how to get Messages to sync on both my iPhone 8 and my new iPad. They come to my phone number on my phone and only to my email on my iPad. I have followed all the settings I can find on the Internet to do this, but for some reason, both my husband’s email and my email are shown in the “Send and Receive” area on my iPad and I can’t find a way to change it. I would appreciate any help you can give me.





PegM


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

Are we talking about iMessage or standard text messages (SMS)?


----------

